# Do I Look Fat In This?



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

I bought a few things in last week's Black Friday sales. A Castelli Perfetto at better than half price! A pair of Louis Garneau Glacier Road Winter Boots for 75% off! A Sportful Flash Softshell Thermal Jacket for 70% off! A Pactimo Ultra-Light Rain Jacket for dirt cheap!

And last, but not least, _a winter jacket_ and _a thermal jersey_ from a not very well-known brand at bargain basement prices. It's these two that are the subject of this thread. The place I bought them from sold out of the size that I usually get. But the price was too good to pass up. So I took a risk buying these cause I didn't know how they would fit. 

Except now I'm having a twinge of buyer's remorse over these two "_lower budget_" purchases. So I'm requesting you folks' opinion on what yous think about the quality of them just from eyeballing them in photos...









----








----








----








----








----








----








----








----








----








----

Your opinions will help me decide whether or not I will return them from whence they came. Hence the tags in the photos.

Personally, I'm impressed with the material and workmanship of clothes as inexpensive as these two "_bargain basement_" cold weather garments. I really dig the race fit. Even though I got them to wear on my daily commute to and from work. So I guess they would go in the new clothing category I just created: "_Rat Race Fit_" (heh heh).

I haven't ridden in them yet though. But from the look and feel of them (_plus based on reviews I've read_), I'm confident they'll be warm enough for winter commuting. As inexpensive as they are, I won't mind ruining them with oily chain schmutz, road tar and sweat stains like I've done to all my other commuting clothes (_case in point, the gloves and tights in the photos_). My expensive fancy-schmancy stuff is intended just for the weekends.

I've uploaded other photos that show more detail...


_Budget Priced Winter Jacket_
_Budget Priced Thermal Jersey_

So what do you folks think? Are they keepers?


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

*Tl;DR*

It occurred to me that my actual question might be lost in what I now realize might be an intimidating wall of text for some. So I'll take this opportunity to emphasize what the focus _*should*_ be, with the following TL;DR:

Like I already said, "_I'm confident they'll be warm enough for winter commuting..._" . So, my question is not, "_Will I be warm in them?_" The question I am asking is, "_*What do folks think about the quality of the clothes in the photos?*_"


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Keep.

Fit is very important and the fit is good. Quality seems good enough for sure.


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks @MMsRepBike. I agree. At $22 for _the black jacket_ and $17 for _the gray Rapha-inspired jacket_, the quality is remarkably impressive.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

bigSissy said:


> It occurred to me that my actual question might be lost in what I now realize might be an intimidating wall of text for some. So I'll take this opportunity to emphasize what the focus _*should*_ be, with the following TL;DR:
> 
> Like I already said, "_I'm confident they'll be warm enough for winter commuting..._" . So, my question is not, "_Will I be warm in them?_" The question I am asking is, "_*What do folks think about the quality of the clothes in the photos?*_"


Your question was do I look fat in this. Who in their right mind would give this thread any serious thought?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Going by your screen name, I'm suspecting you're a troll. But if not, I'll just say this. Who the eff cares if you "look fat in this"? If it's warm, you're riding your bike during the winter without freezing your arse off and that is all that matters IMHO!

My only objection with the outfit is the predominance of black. You should be wearing more visible colors if you like to stay alive. Think orange and yellow. Or just put on a visi-vest over it.


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

mackgoo said:


> Your question was do I look fat in this. Who in their right mind would give this thread any serious thought?


Oh dear! It sounds like I've offended all the fat people! 

No offense meant to the big-boned brigade. It's just a silly headline. Lighten up (_pardon the pun_).


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

Lombard said:


> Going by your screen name, I'm suspecting you're a troll. But if not, I'll just say this. Who the eff cares if you "look fat in this"? If it's warm, you're riding your bike during the winter without freezing your arse off and that is all that matters IMHO!
> 
> My only objection with the outfit is the predominance of black. You should be wearing more visible colors if you like to stay alive. Think orange and yellow. Or just put on a visi-vest over it.


Haven't you heard? Black is the new orange! I've commuted hundreds of thousands of miles wearing black cycling clothes; without incident.

The secret is two of those 20,000 lumen $6.00 headlights from aliexpress. Both on strobe. And the Sun shining out of my ass makes a great tail light


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Those photos are too creepy :eek6:

This thread is a gag ball away from being a 'Casual Encounters' Craigslist ad.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bigSissy said:


> I've commuted hundreds of thousands of miles wearing black cycling clothes; without incident.


And haven't you heard:


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bigSissy said:


> Do I Look Fat In This?


About 5-6mo pregnant. 



> What do folks think about the quality of the clothes in the photos?


Couldn't tell you about the quality of the clothes, due to the poor quality of the grainy cell phone pics.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

You do look fat in that. 

Frankly, I'd taunt you as I passed you if you were wearing that.


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

Retro Grouch said:


> Those photos are too creepy :eek6:
> 
> This thread is a gag ball away from being a 'Casual Encounters' Craigslist ad.


Good Lord! It looks like I've unsettled all the elderly people too!

Listen old timers. If something as run-of-the-mill as _the lower half of a cycling balaclava_ is enough to get you old geezers fantasizing about a chick as ugly as Uma Thurman, then you frustrated old preverts really need to get out more.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

bigSissy said:


> Haven't you heard? Black is the new orange! I've commuted hundreds of thousands of miles wearing black cycling clothes; without incident.
> 
> The secret is two of those 20,000 lumen $6.00 headlights from aliexpress. Both on strobe. And the Sun shining out of my ass makes a great tail light


_Hundreds of thousands of miles commuting _and you need to seek help finding clothing that works. Dude, why haven't you figured it out yourself yet?


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

velodog said:


> _Hundreds of thousands of miles commuting _and you need to seek help finding clothing that works. Dude, why haven't you figured it out yourself yet?


Notice the similarities between this troll and the one on the Disk Brake thread??


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Uma Thurman is hot. And that outfit makes you look like a My Little Pony Ninja.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

SPlKE said:


> Uma Thurman is hot.


Hot is a bit far, but I certainly wouldn't throw her out of bed.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Lombard said:


> Hot is a bit far, but I certainly wouldn't throw her out of bed.


Agreed. Actually, I might throw her out of bed. It's tough for us old men to get a decent night's sleep, what with all the getting up to pee 20 or 30 times.

Thanks for not disagreeing with my belief that the OP's blubber-tubs* outfit looks like he's trying to be a Ninja from My Little Pony Land.

* When I first laid eyes on the OP, the 60s song "Summertime" came into my head, but with the word Blubber-tubs as the refrain instead of Summertime.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

SPlKE said:


> Agreed. Actually, I might throw her out of bed. It's tough for us old men to get a decent night's sleep, what *with all the getting up to pee 20 or 30 times*.


I solved that problem with a catheter.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Retro Grouch said:


> Those photos are too creepy :eek6:
> 
> This thread is a gag ball away from being a 'Casual Encounters' Craigslist ad.


Frankly, he looks like he's dressed for a bank robbery.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Frankly, he looks like he's dressed for a bank robbery.


Would it be wrong if I said sperm bank robbery?

If so, I'll un-say it.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

I would say the top look great, bottoms look baggy. 

For the price, use them and see how they are.


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

*And so...*

I'd like to thank you old geezers for contributing to my little experiment. You have all been very helpful little lab rats; even if you actually intended to be catty contrarians instead. 

In fact, paradoxically, the cattier the comment, the more valuable that comment is for affirming what I had hoped to prove with this experiment. That's because human nature being what it is, the more insulting a person intends to be, the more honest their comments will be.

Equally paradoxical — _and even *more* valuable than the venomous barbs spewed out by so many of you_ — is what was *not* said by any of you. The thing that makes such an absence more valuable is this: because the jacket and jersey fit me so well (_if I do say so myself_) none of you ever caught on to the fact that those are actually ladies' cycling jackets that I am wearing! 

----

----

----

If anybody had caught on to that, I'm pretty sure the trolling would have been way more spiteful than it actually was (_as I fully anticipate it likely to be; now that all has been revealed_).

And so in conclusion, what did my experiment prove? A few things...


_If the irresistibly-priced ladies' winter cycling jacket and ladies' thermal jersey sold by your favorite low-budget grocery store is both a cooler style *and* a better fit than the corresponding mens' version, then dudes of a certain height and weight have more options to choose from._ 
_An open-minded, hetero, alpha-male comfortable with his own masculinity can still rock a ladies' cycling jacket and nobody will ever know the difference._ 
_If you've got better things to spend your money on than the snob appeal factor of your cycling clothes, then a $17 Rapha jersey look-alike that is comparable to the $217 original in style, quality, fit and function is money wisely spent._ 
_Men are cattier than women when it comes to appraising the suitability of a piece of clothing on another individual of the same gender._ 

In summing up my experiment, one of the most interesting things I've found is how difficult it was to figure out why there were _so much flaming_ and _so much trolling_ leveled at my original post. 

The only explanation I can think of is that the more intense trolling came most likely from Rapha owners who are upset because I've bagged a product comparable to Rapha in every way, but for which I paid only $17. While they paid fifteen times that amount for theirs. That big of a difference in price would spark my ire too if I were a "_Raphaelite_". 

Either that or people in general are just plain jealous of my male model good looks and chiseled physique in _the photos_. I get that a lot IRL


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Geeee, who is trolling again?  

And really, who cares whether it's labeled men's or women's. Your screen name is "Big Sissy" anyway, so a women's garment should be fitting.  The garment certainly doesn't care. As I said before, if it's warm and comfortable, who the eff cares. My only criticism was the lack of visibility.

Go out and take a ride with it, then come back and troll us some more. It's been fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bigSissy said:


> The thing that makes such an absence more valuable is this: because the jacket and jersey fit me so well (_if I do say so myself_) none of you ever caught on to the fact that those are actually ladies' cycling jackets that I am wearing!


Meh... you gotta try harder.

I caught onto the lady part.... hence my pregnant comment.


tlg said:


> About 5-6mo pregnant.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

bigSissy said:


> none of you ever caught on to the fact that those are actually ladies' cycling jackets that I am wearing!


Yeah, no. Re-read my posts.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

so, the big news is a cross-dresser who's ridden hundreds of thousands of miles saves a buck on clothing purchases...

bfd.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> so, the big news is a cross-dresser who's ridden hundreds of thousands of miles saves a buck on clothing purchases...
> 
> bfd.


But... and this is a big but... they make his butt look fat.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

Equally paradoxical — _and even *more* valuable than the venomous barbs spewed out by so many of you_ — is what was *not* said by any of you. The thing that makes such an absence more valuable is this: because the jacket and jersey fit me so well (_if I do say so myself_) none of you ever caught on to the fact that those are actually ladies' cycling jackets that I am wearing! 

I'm confused, I thought your big reveal was going to be that it was a women in the pictures. So that's actually a man in the pictures? That's paradoxical, nice social experiment I fully believed you were a woman.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

shermes said:


> Equally paradoxical — _and even *more* valuable than the venomous barbs spewed out by so many of you_ — is what was *not* said by any of you. The thing that makes such an absence more valuable is this: because the jacket and jersey fit me so well (_if I do say so myself_) none of you ever caught on to the fact that those are actually ladies' cycling jackets that I am wearing!
> 
> I'm confused, I thought your big reveal was going to be that it was a women in the pictures. So that's actually a man in the pictures? That's paradoxical, nice social experiment I fully believed you were a woman.


Ditto. I thought they were boobs, not moobs.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Frankly, with that much padding it's often hard to tell at a glance.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Frankly, with that much padding it's often hard to tell at a glance.


You need to have your glance checked.

Get them to look at your gaze while they're at it.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

i'm confused.

yet, entertained.

not like that. 

well, sorta.

maybe.

no.


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

*Yeah, no. Sure ya did rolleyes):...*



tlg said:


> Meh... you gotta try harder.
> 
> I caught onto the lady part.... hence my pregnant comment.


----


SPlKE said:


> Yeah, no. Re-read my posts.


You, I and everybody else here all know that's nothing but face-saving, revisionist bollcrap! LOL!

So tell me this then, Messieurs _I.Can.Never.Tell.A.Lie_. Why didn't yous just come right out and say "_You're wearing women's clothes...!_"?

This I can't wait to hear! LOL!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bigSissy said:


> Why didn't yous just come right out and say "_You're wearing women's clothes...!_"?


Why didn't you? 

#Nne.Cares


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

Oxtox said:


> so, the big news is a cross-dresser who's ridden hundreds of thousands of miles saves a buck on clothing purchases...
> 
> bfd.





tlg said:


> Why didn't you?
> 
> #Nne.Cares


It's a pretty "_bfd_" to my crumbsnatcher who as a result of my spend-thrift now has $217-minus-$17 more for lunch money. Money which less frugal shoppers would rather contribute to the trust fund brats of _the shareholders of Walmart/Rapha_.

Plus, I'd have to conclude that it must be a pretty "_bfd_" to you and the ever-so caring tlg too. Enough of a "_bfd_" at least to get yous to stop doing whatever it is Oxtoxen and tlgs do with their time, log into this site, read the thread, and vent their cattiness with such eloquence and charm.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bigSissy said:


> Enough of a "_bfd_" at least to get yous to stop doing whatever it is Oxtoxen and tlgs do with their time, log into this site, read the thread, and vent their cattiness with such eloquence and charm.


Meh. I get paid while doing this.

Based on your walls of text which exceed everyone else's comments.... combined, you're the only one who thinks it's a bfd. But thanks for wearing your emotions on your sleeve.


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

tlg said:


> ...you're the only one who thinks it's a bfd. But thanks for wearing your emotions on your sleeve.


OK. I'll meet you half way. It's a "_bfd_" to me. But it's an "_mfd_" (_medium fd_) to you. How's that?

An _mfd_ is when it's enough of a deal that a person goes through a stack of fifty photos, scrutinizing each one of them until they find the only one out of the fifty that was an easy target for them to make fun of.

Don't be ashamed, tlg. Women aren't the only gender allowed to be catty. Own your cattiness! Embrace your feminine side! It's also OK for men to say they care.

Wanna go shopping with me this weekend? I know where to find all the best deals


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bigSissy said:


> An _mfd_ is when it's enough of a deal that a person goes through a stack of fifty photos, scrutinizing each one of them until they find the only one out of the fifty that was an easy target for them to make fun of.


50?? I only see 10. I see only one dandy in this thread.



bigSissy said:


> Don't be ashamed, tlg. Women aren't the only gender allowed to be catty. Own your cattiness! *Embrace your feminine side!* It's also OK for men to say they care.


Hey, so what, Big Sissy? That kit makes you feel pretty? No biggy! We all like to feel pretty sometimes.



bigSissy said:


> *Wanna go shopping* with me this weekend? I know where to find all the best deals


Hey, hey! Stop that! We have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bigSissy said:


> OK. I'll meet you half way. It's a "_bfd_" to me. But it's an "_mfd_" (_medium fd_) to you. How's that?
> 
> An _mfd_ is when it's enough of a deal that a person goes through a stack of fifty photos, scrutinizing each one of them until they find the only one out of the fifty that was an easy target for them to make fun of.


50? Oh wow you're melodramatic. 
I think there were maybe 10? Which we had to scroll past to get the rest of the post. That baby bump just obviously jumped out. And of course all the pink was like a strobe light.


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

Lombard said:


> ...
> Hey, so what, Big Sissy? That kit makes you feel pretty? No biggy! We all like to feel pretty sometimes.
> ...


Do you mean the way you feel wearing all that pretty pastel yellow and orange you're so crazy about?

I hope you remember your above comment the next time you're riding in your pretty pastel yellow and day-glow orange kit and Billy-Bob and Bubba buzz you with the side mirror of their pick-em-up-truck. 

When they scream at you, "_Get off the road, f*gg*t!_", you can no longer wonder to yourself, "_What kind of a ******* f**kwit does something like that?_".

Because, going by your last comment, you sound exactly like the kind of ******* f**kwit that does something like that. 

If you take nothing else away from this thread, at least now you know first-hand how Billy-Bob and Bubba feel when they try to run you off the road. Does it feel good to you?


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

bigSissy said:


> ----
> 
> 
> You, I and everybody else here all know that's nothing but face-saving, revisionist bollcrap! LOL!
> ...


The same reason murder mysteries don't begin by saying "The butler did it."


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bigSissy said:


> Do you mean the way you feel wearing all that pretty pastel yellow and orange you're so crazy about?


Oh man! You found out. Dammit! 



bigSissy said:


> I hope you remember your above comment the next time you're riding in your pretty pastel yellow and day-glow orange kit and Billy-Bob and Bubba buzz you with the side mirror of their pick-em-up-truck.


So you think cyclists in black kits don't get buzzed? I really don't think they care what you're wearing, they just hate cyclists, period.



bigSissy said:


> Because, going by your last comment, you sound exactly like the kind of ******* f**kwit that does something like that.


What makes you say that? I was just admitting that I like feeling pretty sometimes. Don't you think you're over analyzing just a little?


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lol!!! 

Thanks for the laughs guys! It's been a rough week for me and I needed that.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

bigSissy said:


> Do you mean the way you feel wearing all that pretty pastel yellow and orange you're so crazy about?
> 
> I hope you remember your above comment the next time you're riding in your pretty pastel yellow and day-glow orange kit and Billy-Bob and Bubba buzz you with the side mirror of their pick-em-up-truck.
> 
> ...


Is that you 11spd?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

velodog said:


> Is that you 11spd?


Noooo. This is a much higher level of trolling


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

velodog said:


> Is that you 11spd?


I think he's ASFOS reincarnated. But let's find out for sure. So Big Sissy, if you ride 14 miles for an hour, what is your average speed?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...what-my-average-speed-352944.html#post4989731



bvber said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> Thanks for the laughs guys! It's been a rough week for me and I needed that.


That's the only reason I'm still in this thread.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

awww, was hoping the OP would hang around this one long enough to have an aneurysm.

he was getting his panties (probably gets those cheaper than boxers or briefs) pretty wadded there for a second...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> he was getting his panties (probably gets those cheaper than boxers or briefs) pretty wadded there for a second...


And of course... they'd be pink.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

[loud drunken voice] listen here, bubs! listen! if this guy, hic, wants to wear women's clothes, his mom and you all should let him! look what it did for Tootsie! he got a good, decent job and got rich! and, hic, J. Edgar Hoover! he created a vacuum empire! oh, no, lemme finish! lemme finish! fifty years ago, Milton Berle, hic, wore dresses and made dozens and, hic, dozens of elderly laugh! you gotta problem with that? he will kill you with bad jokes! and you will die. hic. listen! my great aunt smoked a corn cob pipe and no one said shît to her face about it. behind her back, sure. but this isn't about that. this isn't russia, is it? is this russia? no, it's snot. hic.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

blackfrancois said:


> [loud drunken voice] listen here, bubs! listen! if this guy, hic, wants to wear women's clothes, his mom and you all should let him! look what it did for Tootsie! he got a good, decent job and got rich! and, hic, J. Edgar Hoover! he created a vacuum empire! oh, no, lemme finish! lemme finish! fifty years ago, Milton Berle, hic, wore dresses and made dozens and, hic, dozens of elderly laugh! you gotta problem with that? he will kill you with bad jokes! and you will die. hic. listen! my great aunt smoked a corn cob pipe and no one said shît to her face about it. behind her back, sure. but this isn't about that. this isn't russia, is it? is this russia? no, it's snot. hic.


Wearing women's clothes didn't work for Max Clinger.


----------

